# Ipad Air 2 ou attendre iPad Air 3 ?



## natmusic91 (6 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir, 

Je me tourne vers vous car je me pose quelques questions mais tout d'abord je me présente. J'ai 24 ans et je suis enseignant de musique au collège. Au quotidien, je travaille beaucoup avec le numérique, que ce soit chez moi ou au collège. 

Je me suis acheté il y a 1 an un iPad mini 3 ayant longtemps hésité avec l'Ipad Air 2 (principale hésitation : la taille). 

L'pad mini 3 est génial mais voilà que je regrette maintenant sa petite taille pour travailler avec. 


Concernant la taille, j'ai besoin de toute manière de la plus grosse capacité, c'est-à-dire 128 Go car il faut que j'ai sur moi toute ma bibliothèque musicale et mes logiciels pour la musique (garageband, logiciel de partitions) + tous mes fichiers. 


En fait, je suis dans une grande réflexion que me mène à penser que oui, petit à petit, je pense que la tablette va remplacer mon macbook pro (surtout dans les déplacements au collège et le travail de prof à la maison). Je garderai tout de même mon macbook pro pour mon home studio.

Le travail sur iPad devient de plus en plus facile pour moi. Tous mes mp3 sont dessus, mes cours sont également dessus. Il faut savoir que mes cours sont sous forme de powerpoint avec Keynote ce qui fait que je peux les modifier quand je veux sur la tablette. L'ipad m'aide également dans la gestion de mes classes (plan de classe, notes, moyennes, appréciations, bulletins...). Je fais maintenant tout cela sur iPad alors c'est sur qu'avec mon iPad mini, c'est vraiment pas pratique. Il me faut un écran plus grand. De plus, lorsque je regarde tout autour de moi (allant même jusqu'au chef d'établissement), tout le monde à l'Ipad Air (9,9") alors que moi je me retrouve avec un écran de 7,9" ce qui, au quotidien (traitement de texte, réunions, diapos, bulletins) n'est pas pratique. 


Alors oui je sais, vous allez me dire qu'il y a aussi l'Ipad Pro mais alors là, c'est l'inverse, je trouve la taille de l'écran pas pratique (trop grand) pour le balader partout avec soit (maison, collège, réunion, formations ... ). 

Alors je commence sérieusement à regarder l'Ipad Air 2 mais sachant que cela va faire 1 an qu'il est sorti, je commence déjà à réfléchir à la suite et à l'Ipad Air 3 ! 

Mais sérieusement, qu'est-ce que l'Ipad Air 3 pourrait faire de mieux que l'Ipad Air 2 ? Plus fin ? Aucune importance pour moi, je trouve qu'ils sont bien assez fin comme ça. 


Donc ma réflexion est : est-ce vraiment la peine d'attendre l'Ipad Air 3 ou finalement, les nouveautés ne seront peut-être pas utiles pour mon utilisation. Je me pose cette question car j'aimerai vraiment que mon iPad me fasse de nombreuses années avant de le changer. 



Je sais que c'est un peu long mais merci d'avance pour vos lectures et vos remarques ou conseils. 



Très bonne soirée à vous.


----------



## o0pik (6 Novembre 2015)

Les changements principaux qu'il y aura je suppose sur le air 3 seront la puce A9 voir A10 donc plus puissant après pour la finesse tu dis que t'en fiche donc ce n'est pas très important mais je ne sais plus si sur le air 2 il y a le touch id qui est quand même bien pratique 

De mon point de vue je te conseillerais de prendre le air 2 au vu de l'utilisation que tu fais déjà avec le mini 3.


----------



## adixya (6 Novembre 2015)

Il y aura le force touch à mon avis sur l'iPad 3.
Je ne pense pas que cette fonction soit cruciale pour tes usages. L'iPad 3 n'étant pas spécialement à l'ordre du jour tu peux prendre le air 2 les yeux fermés !

J'ai le 128 Go en cellulaire, doré, mon seul regret c'est qu'il soit cellulaire, j'adore l'utiliser sans mettre le téléphone en modem mais la bande plastique blanche pour l'antenne est comme une verrue sur ce superbe appareil...
Mon prochain iPad ne sera ni doré ni cellulaire.


----------



## natmusic91 (6 Novembre 2015)

Merci déjà pour vos avis ! 
Une autre question me trotte à l'esprit : c'est la question de la version cellulaire ! Car c'est vrai que j'aimerai bien être connecté le plus souvent à internet. Je prend l'exemple dans mon cas, lorsque je suis au collège, je n'ai pas le réseau internet. Du coup, avec mon iPad mini, j'essaie de me connecter avec le modem de mon téléphone mais mon téléphone ne passe pas trop du coup, pas d'internet. Pas très pratique. Donc si j'ai bien compris, cela permet d'être connecter tout le temps à internet sur l'Ipad ?


----------



## o0pik (6 Novembre 2015)

Oui mais si via l'iphone le réseau ne passe pas bien je pense qu'il en sera de même pour l'ipad.


----------



## natmusic91 (6 Novembre 2015)

Ah ok merci pour l'info


----------



## natmusic91 (6 Novembre 2015)

Après, j'aurai besoin d'un tout dernier conseil. 
Lors de mon achat il y a 1 an, un vendeur m'avait conseillé au lieu de l'acheter, de passer par la location. Alors si j'ai bien compris le principe, je peux louer l'Ipad tous les mois pendant 2 ans je crois mais je peux changer d'Ipad au bout des 2 ans et prendre le tout dernier modèle ... 
Vous connaissez ce principe ? Vous feriez quoi vous ? Sachant que la technologie avance à grand pas ... est-ce que cela vaut le coup ou pas ?


----------



## o0pik (6 Novembre 2015)

Faut voir a combien ça vous revient la location si au bout de deux ans ça coute plus cher qu'un achat direct ce n'est pas intéressant mais si c'est moins cher alors la oui et en location s'il y a un problème le changement ou réparation est beaucoup plus simple.

Personnellement j'ai mon iPad mini 2 depuis deux ans et même si la technologie à fortement avancer il fonctionne encore très bien.


----------



## lineakd (6 Novembre 2015)

@dragao13, tes potes ne semblent pas être les seuls.


----------



## ditek (9 Novembre 2015)

Perso je me pose aussi la question.
J'ai un iPad mini de première génération qui n'a pas supporté les dernières mises à jour. Il est tellement lent qu'il en ai inutilisable hormis pour envoyer des sms. Même le contrôle de Spotify est devenu invivable. Je suis entrain de regarder pour le changer entre un iPad mini 4 et un iPad Air 2. La même question que natmusic91 me taraude, ne vaut il pas mieux attendre le 4 qui coûtera le même prix avec des performance bcp plus haute... 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (19 Novembre 2015)

IPad Air 2 pour moi. Je suis aussi enseignant et tout mon travail universitaire et de recherche est fait dessus. 
Le split view est un plus incroyable!!!!
J'ai un 64 Go wifi.


----------



## Stay hungry_Stay foolish (19 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour Natmusic

Pour avoir un iPad pro je peux te garantir que celui ci est parfaitement mobile et totalement adapté au travail quotidien bien plus qu'un iPad Air. Certes pour une personne qui se déplace énormément pas toujours avec un sac à dos alors oui c'est difficilement transportable. Mais dans ton cas tu es certes en mobilité mais les lieux sont toujours les mêmes et en tant qu'enseignant tu as souvent un sac avec toi dans le quel tu peux ranger ton iPad pro et sur le long terme tu verras que le confort est bien plus grand. Mais personnellement je te conseillerais d'attendre un an pour l'iPad pro le temps qu'ios10 sorte. 
Pour l'iPad air je te conseille également la sortie du nouveau pour la simple et bonne raison qu'à sa sortie dans quelques mois l'iPad air 2 baissera de 100 euros ( du coup au pire tu pourras prendre le 2 à 100 euros de moins) et aussi parce qu'apple peut toujours nous surprendre, clavier, stylet adapte comme à l'iPad pro ? Processeur moins gourmand ... Etc


----------



## Cocopop (21 Janvier 2016)

La solution est simple : Si tu as un besoin *immédiat* d'une tablette alors prend l'iPad Air 2 !

Par contre si tu peux attendre septembre/octobre alors je te conseil de patienter car l'iPad Air 2 à bientôt 2 ans d'existences ce qui est énorme pour une tablette ! 

Donc le bond technique/technologique avec l'iPad Air 3 sera assez significatif (Touch ID 2, 3D Touch, processeur A9x, appareil photo/vidéo 4K avec stabilisateur, caméra FaceTime HD de 5 mégapixels, 3go de ram, etc)


----------



## city1 (28 Février 2016)

J'ai craqué il y a 3 jours pour un iPad air 2 pour remplacer une galaxy Tab S bien que je pouvais attendre, mais je ne suis pas déçu de la bête !!


----------



## melaure (29 Février 2016)

Il faudrait savoir si le Air 3 va corriger le problème des vibrations des enceintes ... pas normal sur un produit soit disant haut de gamme.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (29 Février 2016)

Pas de gêne pour moi. C'est la rançon de la course à la finesse. L'iPad air 3 devrait avoir 4 HP. Ce devrait être plus équilibré.


----------



## ditek (29 Février 2016)

Personnellement je suis hésitant entre l'iPad air et l'iPad mini. La sortie de l'iPad air 3 me fera prendre une décision je l'espere...


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## city1 (29 Février 2016)

Je trouve ça rigolo ces vibrations sur mon iPad ça chatouille quand on pose ses doigts  


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------

